# Topics > Fall & Winter RoadTrips >  Orlando to San Francisco in October

## Steve285

My wife and I are moving to California in October. We'll be driving a Saab 93 sedan. We're looking to get in a few days of sightseeing to break up the string of long haul days (10-12 hrs each). We enjoy local food, bars, history and nature. We'll be staying in hotels and we'll have our 1 year old bulldog with us. Looking for your thoughts or suggestions on the route below. Any great restaurants, scenic routes, attractions, etc that you can recommend?

Orlando to New Orleans via 75N, 10WFull day in New OrleansNew Orleans to Wichita Falls TX via 10W, 49N, 20W, 287NWichita Falls to Santa Fe NM via 287N, 40W, 285NFull day in Santa Fe and surrounding areaSanta Fe to Grand Canyon via 25S, 40W, 180WFull day in Grand CanyonGrand Canyon to LA via 64W, 40W, 15S, 10WFull day in LA (visiting friends)LA to San Francisco via 1N

----------


## Lifemagician

Hi Steve, and Welcome to the Great American RoadTrip Forum.

You may need to rethink your last leg.  LA to SF on I-5 is an easy days drive; on 101 it is a long days drive; but if you want to take the (spectacular) Pacific Coast Highway, you will have to allow two days for that. 

Lifey

----------


## Steve285

Thanks Lifey. Any suggestions for a good stopping point along the way?

----------


## Lifemagician

Sure!  

There are many lovely places, but I think Cambria would be the nicest.  If you don't get quite that far, San Luis Obispo is also nice, though a much bigger place, and not actually on the coast.  And you would want to get at least that far if you are going to enjoy the second day.

Lifey

----------


## glc

Cambria is the nicest, San Simeon is the most affordable.

----------


## Southwest Dave

You can take a look at the Map centre in the tool bar above to find road trip attractions along the way, but you really don't have a lot of free time for scenic detours.  The best advice for places to eat will come from the Locals as you travel, so talk to them and you might pick up a few more piece's of local knowledge.  The problem with recommending places to eat is that there are just so many out there and so few regular contributors to this site, plus a change of ownership or chef could make last months great experience a poor choice in October when you travel.

Although doable, your trip from New Orleans to TX is a long day on the road and as you have a day there, I would perhaps consider getting an hour or 2 done in the early evening to shorten your next day and not have any morning city rush hour traffic to deal with in the morning.

----------

